# Acorn squash



## artichoke (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Ever since I was very young, acorn squash has been one of my least favorite foods. Now that I'm out of college I've been giving some of my previously hated foods another chance.. so I had acorn squash again, cooked the way Mom's always made it. I found that the taste of the squash itself wasn't so bad. I think the problem I have is with the topping.. it's the way a lot of people make it (or at least a variation) with butter and brown sugar. 

My problem with this is that the flavors, in my opinion, clash, and when I was younger I would keep adding more brown sugar to drown out the taste of the squash. That seems to be the wrong way to go about enjoying it. 

I'm thinking that maybe if the topping worked with the squash flavor in a different way I might enjoy it. Maybe something involving lemon and/or a stuffing that involves mushrooms, but nothing sweet (like brown sugar, maple syrup, or honey). Any recipes you guys have, or any ideas that come to mind?


----------



## Lifter (Jan 23, 2005)

You'll almost always get a bit of brown sugar or maple syrup into squash, I think...

Try cutting the squash  in half, coring and cleaning it, and covering, "steaming" about 20 minutes in salty water...

Scoop out the flesh (retaining the "shell" for use later)

Mashed with bacon drippings, a "brown sweetener", dry mustard , and equal amounts of sauerkraut and breadcrumbs, stuff back into the shells and bake until fully heated...

Gives a bit of a "Taste Twist"!...

In lieu of bacon drippings, "grease" from a roasted ham would do well here, too...

Parboiled onion will work in a "stuffing", too, but you wouldn't want to "mash" them...or the squash, and you'd want bread crumbs or something...(maybe pumpernickle or 12 grain crumbs, maybe toasted?) to sort of "sop up" the fluids and give some "texture"?

Sorry this isn't exactly a "recipe", as such...just a couple "thoughts" on what might make it taste a bit better for you...

Wish I could whip up a thought on putting some kind of nuts in with this, because I think there's room for that with Acorn Squash, but squash isn't favored here in our home, so its tough to come up with ...

Is this going the direction you wanted?

Maybe some other Members can jump in and give the benefit oif their experience?

Lifter


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi artichoke - here are several savory squash recipes - my tastebuds pair acorn squash with brown sugar and butter with no problem - but I certainly understand if you want something else.  Hope one of these may fit the bill.

Ingredients :

4 sm acorn squash 
2 tbl FILIPPO BERIO Olive Oil 
1 x 10 Oz -package frozen chopped spinach - thawed 
    and drained well
8 oz ricotta cheese 
1 tbl Parmesan cheese -- grated 
1/4 tsp black pepper 
1/8 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg 


Method 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Cut squash crosswise in half. Scoop out seeds and fibers; discard. Brush insides and outsides of squash halves with olive oil.

Place in large shallow roasting pan. Bake, uncovered, 35 to 40 minutes or until tender when pierced with fork.

In medium bowl, combine spinach, ricotta cheese, Parmesan cheese, pepper, salt and nutmeg. Spoon equal amounts of spinach mixture into squash halves. Bake, uncovered, an additional 10 to 15 minutes or until heated through.

Serves 8

==============================================

Roasted Acorn Squash With Spinach and Gruyere  

2 acorn squash  
1 (10  ounces) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed  
4  ounces shredded gruyere cheese  
1/4  cup chopped walnuts  
salt & fresh ground pepper  

Rinse the squash and cut each in half lenghthwise: scoop out and discard seeds; Place squash halves, cut side down, in a 10-by-15 inch pan. 

Bake in a 400 degree regular or convection oven until squash is just tender when pierced, 25 to 30 minutes. 

Meanwhile, squeeze moisture from spinach; in a bowl, mix spinach, 3/4 cup cheese and walnuts; season to taste with salt and pepper. 
With tongs or a spatula, turn squash halves over and spoon spinach mixture equally into cavities of squash; Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup cheese. 

Return squash to oven and bake until cheese melts and filling is hot in the center, 15 to 20 minutes.

Serves 4

==============================================

2 each Acorn squash, halved 
2 tbsp Pine nuts 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/4 cup Green onions, sliced 
1 1/2 tsp Oil 
1 cup Mushrooms, sliced 
1/2 cup Zucchini, diced 
1/2 cup Yellow squash, diced 
1 cup Tomatoes, diced 
2 tsp Lemon juice 
2 tsp Oregano 
2 tsp Basil 
1/4 tsp Salt 
1/2 tsp Black pepper 
The recipe yield is: 

Preheat oven to 375F. Place squash, cut side down, on a baking sheet & cook until tender, about 45 minutes. Set aside to cool. Scoop out the inside & discard the seeds & strings. Saute pine nuts & green onions in oil for 1 minute. Add mushrooms, zucchini, yellow squash & tomatoes & saute until just about tender, 5 minutes or so. Stir in the remaining ingredients. Spoon the vegetable mixture into the squash shells.  Serve immediately.

Serves 4


----------



## Raine (Jan 24, 2005)

One of our favorites.

Apple Stuffed Acorn Squash

1 acorn squash
2 to 3 apples
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 pat of margarine
dash of nutmeg
dash of salt, optional

Slice the acorn squash in half and scrape out the seeds and the strings. 

Place face down in casserole pan filled with 1/2 inch of water and place in a 350F oven for about 10 to 15 minutes. 

While the squash is steaming there, peel and slice the apples and mix in the brown sugar. 

Take the squash out of the oven, place face up and fill the cavities with the apple mixture, add a pat of margarine to each and top with a shake or two of nutmeg as taste dictates. 

Cover very lightly with foil and bake until the apples and the squash are soft and cooked, approximately another 1/2 hour. 

Serves 3 to 4. Preparation time 45 minutes.


----------



## Raine (Jan 24, 2005)

Sausage Stuffed Acorn Squash

2 acorn squash (1-pound each)
1 teaspoon canola oil 
as needed vegetable cooking oil 
1/2 pound fresh turkey sausage 
1/2 cup celery, chopped fine 
1 cup granny smith apple, peeled, cored and chopped fine 
1/2 cup fresh white bread crumbs 
1/4 teaspoon sage leaves 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1/4 cup apple jelly 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. 

Cut squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds. Brush a small amount of oil on the cut edges of each squash half. Spray a baking sheet with vegetable cooking spray. Place each squash half, cut side up on the baking sheet, cover tightly with foil and bake until tender, about 35-40 minutes. 

If using sausage links, squeeze sausage from the casings. Over medium heat, cook sausage until it is no longer pink, breaking the sausage into small pieces. Drain sausage on paper towels, if necessary. Reserve 1 teaspoon pan drippings and discard remaining pan drippings. 

Over medium heat, cook celery in reserved pan drippings for 2 minutes, add apple and continue to saute for 2-3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in reserved sausage, bread crumbs, sage and sugar. 

When squash is cooked, remove from oven and reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees F. Cool squash until shells can be handled. Scoop out the pulp, leaving a 1/2-inch shell. Combine the squash pulp with sausage mixture. 

Mound sausage into the squash shells. Top each with 1-tablespoon apple jelly. 

Return to the 350 degree F oven and bake uncovered until sausage is cooked through, about 25 minutes.

Servings: 4


----------



## Raine (Jan 24, 2005)

Acorn Squash Baked with Pineapple
         Yield: 6 servings

       3 ea Acorn squash; halved
       2 tb Dry sherry
       2 tb Brown sugar
       6 tb Butter
     1/2 c  Crushed pineapple; drained
     1/4 ts Ground nutmeg
       1 ts Salt

      Preheat oven to 425 F.
      Scoop out the squash seeds and fibers and discard.  Place squash in
   greased baking dish.
      Put 1 teaspoon each of sherry, brown sugar, and butter in each
   squash half.
      Cover and bake for 30 minutes or until tender.
      Scoop squash out of shells, leaving wall about 1/4 inch thick.
      Mash squash and combine with remaining 4 tablespoons butter,
   pineapple, nutmeg and salt, beating well to blend.
      Spoon back into shells and return to oven to bake for 15 minutes
   more.


----------



## Raine (Jan 24, 2005)

ACORN SQUASH RINGS

 2 md  Acorn Squash
 1/2 c  Unsweetened Orange Juice
 1/4 c Firmly Packed Brown Sugar OR Brown Sugar Twin To Equal.
 2 tb Light Corn Syrup
 2 tb Oleo
 1 t   Grated Lemon Rind

   Cut Each Squash Crosswise Into 6 (1/4 Inch Thick) Slices.  Discard Seeds &    Membrane.  Arrange Slices in A 13 X 9 X2 Inch Baking Dish Coated With  Cooking Spray.  Pour Orange Juice Over Squash & Bake At 350 For 30 Min.
    Combine Brown Sugar, Corn Syrup, Oleo & Lemon Rind in A Small Non-
   Aluminum Saucepan.  Bring To A Boil; Reduce Heat & Simmer 2 To 3
   Min.,Stirring Constantly.  Brush Sugar Mixture On Squash & Bake,
   Uncovered,An Additional 15 Min. OR Until Tender, Basting Occasionally


----------



## htc (Jan 24, 2005)

artichoke, I'm not a big acorn squash fan usually. But I've found that when I take it and grill it, I love it! I can almost eat a whole acorn squash in one sitting! Slice the acorn then spray/brush some olive oil and season w/ salt& pepper. Then just toss it on the grill and cook on both sides. I dont cook mine til it's completely soft cuz my son and I like the texture when its a bit more firm.  Something about grilling it gives it so much flavor!   I have a gas grill tho you could use a charcoal grill as well.


----------



## artichoke (Jan 25, 2005)

Great, thanks for all the recipes! I have a nice acorn squash in the fridge and I'll try one of these when I make it. I'll take note of the others. Keep 'em coming if you have them.


----------



## htc (Feb 2, 2005)

artichoke, did you have a go w/ the acorn squash?


----------

